
SH: WePickFlix.com – Recommendations For a Group (Couples, families, siblings) - rawoke083600
http://WePickFlix.com
======
rawoke083600
HI Guys, I am very excited to share my very alpha version of my COVID side-
project. I've build a recommendation engine , with a "twist"

The twist being that, since TV/Movies is usually a "group" activity why not
have a "group recommendation" engine. You can still use it for yourself as
well.

Some key points and limitations:

0) Build with Svelte

1) No user accounts - we don't store user data. Yea 4 privacy !

2) Find similar movies after "adding" a few "seed movies" to the left.

3) "Group Sessions" automatically goes away after 45 minutes.

4) This is done all in memory and via Redis.

5) No TV shows yet (working in it)

6) Movies only up to 2019 used (working on adding more)

Looking for some good feedback or suggestions.

